# *NSFW*



## Trever1t (Apr 27, 2014)

This one I totally missed the focus. I think it's fine for social medial, perhaps a smaller print. Full size is totally soft BUT I liked it too much to not try at least to see if I could make it work. What do you think?



_POR2745-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## EOV (Apr 27, 2014)

Trever, I don't have any nit picks on this one. She is very beautiful and has a natural smile. I am sure she would be very happy to use it on social media.


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 27, 2014)

EOV said:


> Trever, I don't have any nit picks on this one. She is very beautiful and has a natural smile. I am sure she would be very happy to use it on social media.



Thank you  She has a really fresh & free smile huh!


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 27, 2014)

lovely work as always T!


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 27, 2014)

There's no smiley face for "jaw dropped" otherwise i'd use it  ... very nice


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm not saying anything!


----------



## manicmike (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh hai there. 

Yeah, no complaints from me. I think the execution is perfect on this.


----------



## BillM (Apr 27, 2014)

Who what where when, wait... what were we talking about :cyclops:


----------



## bribrius (Apr 27, 2014)

I could never do this type of photography I would end up sleeping with them and my wife would surely shoot me.


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 27, 2014)

Well I am 53 (?) (too old to remember) and these ladies could certainly do a lot better than me. Plus my wife is hotter


----------



## Derrel (Apr 27, 2014)

She has a real nice aspect on her.


----------



## pgriz (Apr 27, 2014)

Your softness of focus certainly becomes her.  So Bill, what were you complaining about again?


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks everyone, seen at 1:1 it's not as sharp in the eyes as some of my other work but ya, I liked this pose best of the 7 or 8 shots I have like it.


----------



## LarryLomona (Apr 27, 2014)

I like,I like


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 28, 2014)

I have a MUA waiting for my next session with her. Should be even more fun.


----------



## JoeW (Apr 28, 2014)

A suggestion on the pose...have her twist at the waist towards you.  Bottom half stays where it is (or even turns to the left by 5 degrees).  From the waist up she turns to you.  And then take some tape or a clamp on the left side of her top and bunch it together at the waist on her left side (out of sight of the camera).  The combination of tightening the waist fabric of her top and her twist at the waist towards you will take off 5 pounds.  And if you combine that with a slight pivot of her hips to her left, then she'll have even more of an hourglass figure.

Another suggestion...have her put on a pair of earrings that matches the shoes.  Or if she doesn't have those, a pair of sunglasses worn up (in her hair) with the same color as the shoes.


----------

